# Check your 1099, Raiser is screwing you on Taxes.



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

My 1099 shows that I made more then I got paid, in other words; 1099 shows income before Ubers cut.

I average $800/week.
According to 1099 form, I made over $4k/month($1,000/week).

So now I'll have to pay more taxes.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> My 1099 shows that I made more then I got paid, in other words; 1099 shows income before Ubers cut.
> 
> I average $800/week.
> According to 1099 form, I made over $4k/month($1,000/week).
> ...


You deduct your expenses, the uber SRF and their 20-25% cut on your taxes. They are required to show your gross pay on the 1099.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You deduct your expenses, the uber SRF and their 20-25% cut on your taxes. They are required to show your gross pay on the 1099.


That is correct.
Also saying your pay is gross is correct also. All our pay is gross. Very few can make it on what they earned from this job last year. That's why I got a new job this year, especially after the cuts they did.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Lots of threads here on this, you will need to file a long form with the IRS including a schedule "C" to list the business expenses that are included in the Uber 1099K, listing them as expenses means you will not be paying taxes on money you did not get.

Plus the mileage deduction... all business miles at .575 each will wipe out most uberx profit.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You deduct your expenses, the uber SRF and their 20-25% cut on your taxes. They are required to show your gross pay on the 1099.


SRF and fees have changed over the past year. Thus I would have to add or subtract every single fee, from every ride separately....and that's over 2k rides.

Do you want to do that for me?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> SRF and fees have changed over the past year. Thus I would have to add or subtract every single fee, from every ride separately....and that's over 2k rides.
> 
> Do you want to do that fr me?


I'll will if you pay by the hour! LOL


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> I'll will if you pay by the hour! LOL


Sure, I'll pay you Uber rates; $0.17/minute, minus 25%.....lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

So Uber doesn't break down their commissions and fees that are to be deducted? That's bizarre. If you have to manually do it yourself, would you know the date the SRF changed? If so, then could you get at least an approximate number of rides before and after to use in calculating it. Another way would be to total your deposits and subtract everything else.
Just trying to be helpful, as I haven't seen a 1099 from Uber.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Sure, I'll pay you Uber rates; $0.17/minute, minus 25%.....lol


If you go on your uber account and click the tax section to the right of your 1099 info is a tax summary link. Everything you need is broken down there.


----------

